# From fat to fit ;-)



## Fellpony (Sep 9, 2011)

For about the last 10 years I have really been struggling with my weight I have been 19 st.2 lbs at my heaviest but currently 17 st.10 lbs. Since Christmas I have managed to lose 5 lbs. I am going to do both me and Melody ( my Highland Pony) a weekly weigh in and keep a record of it here.

How am I going to lose the weight.... Healthy Eating.... Farm Chores.... Horse Riding......

I am not really bothered to much If people read it but if it inspires you to lose a few lbs I will be happy. My reason for losing the weight is to be healthier in myself now I have reached the grand old age of 50. And to be a lighter, better rider for Melody. I am planning to work hard this year to lose the weight and keep it off. How much I have 3 to 4 stone to try and lose or 56lbs ( wow that seems such a lot.)

From tomorrow I am going to set myself daily chores at the farm such as poo picking my paddocks, hauling hay to the ponies ( we have 11 in total) and riding. I have been on Melody about 5 times this year what with the rain and the storms. And because of that I have less strength in my legs to trot. So I am planning building up my trotting each week till we are both fitter...... Wish us luck this is going to be one long journey.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

you go girl! never give up.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Good for you, are you following any particular diet? I'll look forward to following your progress...


----------



## Fellpony (Sep 9, 2011)

Golden Horse said:


> Good for you, are you following any particular diet? I'll look forward to following your progress...


I am just recording on my fitnesspal recording what I eat and what excercise I take ....


----------



## Fellpony (Sep 9, 2011)

not been able to get on here for awhile I am down to 16 st.10lbs whoo hooo I feel so much healthier. Now I want to ride more. I am down a Jodphur size and feeling slimmer.

I want to lose another stone over the summer to be at 15 stone 10lbs I have an extra incentive now. I bought a two year old Highland pony Glengyle of Conway ( Glennie for short) and I want to back her myself when the time comes  

I will try add a photo to my profile as struggling to add one to this thread


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

well done!

def need progress pics.. and pics of the new addition.


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

Love haffies!! They are such hardy little ******s!


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

SlideStop said:


> Love haffies!! They are such hardy little ******s!



That Haffie was a Highland! 

We need pics of you and your new girl......congrats on your loss, and here's to having a great incentive to lose.


----------



## Fellpony (Sep 9, 2011)

Glengyle of Conway....Glennie 2 year old Highland filly


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

Golden Horse said:


> That Haffie was a Highland!
> 
> We need pics of you and your new girl......congrats on your loss, and here's to having a great incentive to lose.


Omg! Sorry, I swear I did read the post :lol:

Beautiful pony!


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

SlideStop said:


> Omg! Sorry, I swear I did read the post :lol:
> 
> Beautiful pony!


Lol they are both shorter, more solid tanks......Highlanders have a better range of colours :wink:

Save​


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Well done!! 
Keep going!


----------



## Fellpony (Sep 9, 2011)

Well I went to the Dr's on another matter and while I was there she happened to mention the blood test I had, had 6-8 weeks earlier. It turn out I am pre diabetic  so I could if I do lose weight and get fitter end up with type two diabeties.

So my reaction to this was at first to cry.... then I decided this really will be the kick up the butt I need to lose my weight as I will have no choice but to eat healthy or I am going to end up diabetic and that really is the last thing I want 

I am going to limit myself to once a week a small bar of dark chocolate the rest of the time will be healthy eating two glasses of white wine spritzer a week ( wine with diet lemonade)

And begin walking my way back to fitness  I am not going to let this defeat me and start comfort eating.... I am stronger than that !!!


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

You've got this!


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

OK @Fellpony sounds like a good kick in the butt, so just build on the good work you started, you have this. Crying then getting on with it is a perfectly normal reaction.


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

Fell, we are here for you! Just remember, eat to have a zero effect on blood sugar. 
That means as low carb as possible, lots of fat, and moderate protein. 

Once you give it up, you will lose the cravings, the weight, and the prediabetes!

All my best!!


----------



## Fellpony (Sep 9, 2011)

well it has been almost two weeks and going well so far I haven't felt like cheating from my healthy eating I can feel with the regular riding my legs are starting to tone and my jods are getting looser around my waist.

I am determined not to get diabetes and my wonderful OH has been helping by making some great healthy meals for me to eat.


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

STAR! So happy for you


----------



## Fellpony (Sep 9, 2011)

Well today I bought a rowing machine to help me with my goal to lose weight , tone up and get fitter.

Waling, rowing and riding is my plan and I am looking out for a cycle too. I am hoping the weight will drop off faster now


----------



## DannyBoysGrace (Apr 6, 2013)

You're inspiring me to exercise more.  Due to health issues, I'm not that active but thankfully I have maintained a consistent weight over the few years. I am nervous of the slightest weight gain because my joints are under enough stress even though I'm in my BMI.

I wish you luck and I'll be following your journal.


----------



## Fellpony (Sep 9, 2011)

I was browsing the online selling sites today and found a good 2nd hand ladies road bike with front basket for shopping and helmit for a very reasonable price so will begin cycling from tomorrow.....Luckily my city is very flat and lots of people cycle here to get around...I will be joining them now.


Just need to save up for an exercise bike to use on the days when the weather is bad ...... I am very determined this weight is coming off and I will be slimmer , fitter and healthier  

The plan is to eventually cycle to my field and back. To be more mobile and independent too. I know it will take many month to get fit but it has to start with the first few steps.... Feeling very motivated


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

That sounds so wonderful!! It is amazing how fast the fitness builds on a bicycle! And it is easy to measure...."last week, it was difficult to get here, and this week, it was not hard at all!"

When we started biking, we went once around the 3 mile track. That was early April. Now, we can easily do 30 mile rides!


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

I got a bike in the spring. I ride it about 4 miles 3-4 times a week! I actually really enjoy it, and so does my cattle dog!


----------

